# Bread Pudding Sauce??



## maryjo (Nov 20, 2005)

Hello everyone, I am Maryjo and I live in Alaska... I am not a professional, but love to cook for friends.

I love bread pudding! (I mean I *LOVE *bread pudding)  I am always on the lookout for new sauce recipes. Non-alcoholic, please...

Does anyone have one they like to share?? I usually make bread pudding for a Thanksgiving family function and make enough to serve 12-15 people. I usually make 2-3 sauces to go on it...

Thanks ahead of time!
-MJ


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Here's my article and recipe for bread pudding:

http://www.ahherald.com/food/2003/ft...ad_pudding.htm

Mark


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

For a festive pudding, make a soft gingerbread cake and just use a basic egg/sugar/milk mixture to cook it. Serve it with a port wine reduction, creme anglais, or even caramel sauce. A bit heavy, but Delicious! I may also sprinkle on some pecans.

Another idea is to just go with a croissant bread pudding with caramelized apples spread on the top. Yummers!! Croissants from yesterday make the best bread pudding and I will never take that back.


----------



## maryjo (Nov 20, 2005)

Now THAT I'll have to try... It sounds yummy!!


----------



## maryjo (Nov 20, 2005)

_MMMMM_, and easy too!! Thanks!


----------

